# Boot sur DVD impossible powerbook G4 867



## manzin (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

voilà le topo, j'ai l'installation de tiger dans son format DVD, et je voudrais, en toute logique l'installer sur un powerbook G4 867 mhz (256 mo de ram, 10.3.9) 17 pouces.

Seulement voilà, ce coquin reconnait bien le DVD, il le monte sans souci, lance le logiciel d'installation, mais au redémarrage, impossible de booter dessus !

J'ai donc essayé sur mon propre powerbook G4 867 mhz (650 mo ram, 10.4.11) 12 pouces, et là, ça marche sans aucun problème.

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

merci


----------



## Arlequin (28 Avril 2009)

hello

tu veux dire qu' après reboot tu reviens à ta session, c'est ça ? 

c'est bien un tiger universel (noir) et pas lié à une machine (gris) ?


----------



## manzin (28 Avril 2009)

C'est bien un tiger universel, et alors donc oui pardon j'ai pas été très précis.
En fait, quelle que soit la méthode (touche C, menu démarrer, ou lancement de l'installation depuis le finder avec la touche "redémarrer") juste après le boot, le DVD est éjecté systématiquement. 

Ces trois méthodes fonctionnant d'habitude parfaitement, vu que j'ai toujours installé mes OS de la sorte...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Avril 2009)

mh

bizarre ça

je pencherais pour un lecteur dvd capricieux, mais pas sûr

maintenance de base: reset pram, reset pmu et réparation des autorisations ?


----------



## manzin (28 Avril 2009)

Hm j'ai reseté pa pram, reseté la pmu, réparé les autorisations, mais rien y fait, ce maudit DVD ne veut pas rester en place... 
Je pense que mon lecteur DVD doit être naze, ce qui n'est pas une bonne nouvelle. 

On peut installer osx sur un target firewire depuis un autre mac ?


----------

